# I feel lonely everytime...



## alwayslonely (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi 
Im not married but in an open relationship with my relative..
I completed my engineering...
Im acting unusual nowadays, im not able to find out the reason...
Im trying for a job but m not getting.. My parents keep on scolding me indirectly and daily and everytime tat im not getting the job as i missed to attend the recruitment process in my college campus were it was easy to get the job..
The problem is I cry everytime alone when no one is there thinking why im I getting scoldings like this and feel sad.. My boyfriend doesn't even listen to me when i'm sad.. he jus says "For such a silly and small reasons why you will cry" But I expect more from him.. I want him to console me.. But he don't do that.. Instead what happens is i get angry on him coz he is not like as i expected... This happens everyday... He will tolerate me.. I scold him like hell.. Later the next day i realize I should not scold him n again i will do the same...I don't know where this leads to... Please help me what should i do.. I have no one to share my feelings.. Im I in depression?????


----------

